# Pigs weight



## Maple Tree Farm (Jun 1, 2006)

We have 2 10 week old piglets. It's seems that since we have gotten them, about 6 weeks ago, that they haven't put on much weight. What do 10 week old pigs usually weight in at? I know where the rest of the litter is and have visited them. The ones that are being fed milk are double the size of ours. The rest of the litter is slightly larger than our 2. I'm wondering if the feed i have is no good.


----------



## Up North (Nov 29, 2005)

What is the feed you have, and how much/often do you feed?


----------



## Maple Tree Farm (Jun 1, 2006)

A local farmer that has 200 pigs makes his own feed and gave us 250 pounds for helping w/ an electrical job. I put 2 scoops of about 5 pounds in everyother day but they never finish what is in the pen.


----------



## Ronney (Nov 26, 2004)

I feed all my growing pigs twice a day, every day and if they don't have nipple waterers, the water is also changed twice a day. 

They get given sufficient to do them well and make them comfortable but not so much as they get fat. I can't comment on your feed as mine are given milk and cooked food. When the cooked food isn't available, they still get the milk and either barley/maize meal or pig grower nuts. Perhaps you should look at the frequency you feed your pigs?

Cheers,
Ronnie


----------



## Up North (Nov 29, 2005)

Maple Tree Farm said:


> A local farmer that has 200 pigs makes his own feed and gave us 250 pounds for helping w/ an electrical job. I put 2 scoops of about 5 pounds in everyother day but they never finish what is in the pen.


With any livestock, feeding smaller amounts on a more frequent interval will encourage more eating. A small amount of fresh feed is more attractive than a pile of stale leftovers.
Also, it is possible that the hog farmer's feed mix is prepared for larger hogs and not suited for piglets? I would save that feed(OR mix it with some straight cracked or ground shelled corn) until pigs are 100 lbs. or more.
Try feeding twice a day as Ronney suggests.
Just one other possibility - if that prepared feed has salt in it, this will make a pig turn up it's nose and limit consumption. Have yet to see a pig that wouldn't eat straight cracked corn.
The other thing you mentioned is you are comparing to piglets that get milk?
Water &Grain can't compete with that !!!!!!!!
Best luck getting them eating.......................................................


----------



## Firefly (Dec 7, 2005)

I find my pigs much prefer wet food to dry, and milk mixed in over water. Since I can't get free or cheap fresh milk I use powdered. I also give them each 2 eggs a day, any that are too dirty for me to eat, or have been lying around a questionalbe amount of time. Young pigs need a high protein feed; the eggs and milk take care of that no matter what is in the feed. Once in a while I make them pignog of milk and lots of eggs in the blender with a touch of sugar. That gets sucked down with great glee!


----------



## milkinpigs (Oct 4, 2005)

I believe I would get some pig starter,usually has whey and dairy byproducts, and start feeding them a few handfulls twice a day with a liitle milk on it before they get any further behind. That should start their appetite up again and as they grow and you move to a lower protein feed, you could then use the feed they gave you.


----------



## Up North (Nov 29, 2005)

Firefly said:


> I make them pignog of milk and lots of eggs in the blender with a touch of sugar. That gets sucked down with great glee!


Those Spoiled Brats!!....What's next....Pina Coladas?,LOL


----------



## Firefly (Dec 7, 2005)

Up North said:


> Those Spoiled Brats!!....What's next....Pina Coladas?,LOL


Puerco and Sunshine love that idea!


----------



## Maple Tree Farm (Jun 1, 2006)

Last night I went and got pig feed from the mill that was called "Top Slop" for pigs under 60 pounds, some powdered milk, and some leftovers from a friends diner. You would have thought they hadn't eaten in days. I'm hoping I can mix the mill feed with what I have to make it last longer cause that stuff was pretty expensive. Also was told that twice a week I have all the leftovers I want for them from the diner. The pigs really seem to like that!


----------



## Ronney (Nov 26, 2004)

I think you will find your pigs will forge ahead now but can I give you something to think about.

Getting the scraps from the diner is a real bonus in my opinion but because you are only picking it up twice a week, I would be inclined to cook it first. (I cook all my collected waste food). Do you get rolled barley over there at a reasonable price? If so, throw a bit of that in to cook as well and you should end up with a lovely thick soup. Ladle out sufficient for both pigs, add a small amount of your milk and the pigs will love you forever. Keep the Top Slop for when you run out of cooked food or your running late with things. 

The idea is to grow your weaners economically but to also do them well - and end up with great tasting meat - and it can be done but like everything, it can take a little bit of time and effort.

BTW, with the food from the diner, it pays to check for little sauce dishes, cutlery, wedding rings...... found all of that in mine at various times  

Cheers,
Ronnie


----------



## Up North (Nov 29, 2005)

Ronney-
As always your suggestions are excellent. Per your recomendation to cook food for pigs, I would like to point out a cultural Difference that exists between generations and between countries. Americans, especially the young generation, have been systematically culturized to order their food allready prepared or at most throw it in a Microwave Oven and NUKE IT for a few minutes!!!!
A vast number of Americans can't seem to muster the time or energy to cook THEIR OWN FOOD, much less cook for PIGS, LOL.
Our family is most fortunate that Heather is an excellent cook and likes to cook, however when travelling even we succumb to the temptations of American restaurant Conveniences,LOL.......Cheers..Mark


----------



## Ronney (Nov 26, 2004)

Mark, the Fast Food Brigade isn't peculiar to America believe me and particularly among the younger generation. My stepson (20) found it hard work to take the toaster out of the cupboard, put two slices of bread into it, take a knife out of the drawer, a plate out of the cupboard, the butter and jam out of the fridge and make himself breakfast. The inside of his car looked like a tip for McDonalds and KFC :shrug: ]

I still look on these types of food as a treat but have been known to succumb to packeted gravy, Cook in the Pot type meals and the odd cooked chicken - mainly because of the time spent cooking the pig food  

Cheers,
Ronnie


----------



## Up North (Nov 29, 2005)

Ronney - Who among us has not laid an offering at the foot of the Golden Arches? My late father grew up in the 1930's dustbowl Depression era, and drilled an abhorrence of wasting resources into his kids.
The amount of paper&plastic wasted to serve one Happy Moonland Spaceship Kid'sMeal (NOT GOAT KIDS) is an absolute Travesty.
When I was in Good 'OL ENGLAND, I had a "fastfood" of Fish&Chips at a roadside stand -The entire packaging consisted of 0ne 8X8 inch square of waxpaper and one cup for the Ice Tea. Much more sensible. Cheers, Mark.


----------

